# Non-Cubers say the darndest things!



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## hic0057 (Jun 4, 2011)

umm..
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13808-Non-Cubers-say-the-darndest-things!/page231


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> umm..
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13808-Non-Cubers-say-the-darndest-things!/page231


 
I knew someone would fall for Ben's Accidenta-troll.

I'm assuming this thread is to be either for non-cuber cubing related videos, OR just Ben's random video that he wanted to share. I think the first one.


----------

